
Finish Your Damn Book – An actionable guide to writing a non-fiction book - ca98am79
http://finishyourdamnbook.com/
======
vitovito
Interested in writing non-fiction, but not sure a $200/$600 e-course is right
for you?

Pick up _Damn, Why Didn 't I Write That?_, which is another guide to the
process of writing and publishing non-fiction, for $13:
[http://www.amazon.com/Damn-Why-Didnt-Write-
That/dp/188495655...](http://www.amazon.com/Damn-Why-Didnt-Write-
That/dp/1884956556)

